# Successful run down to Cuero, TX



## TXMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

I took the day and ran down to see @David Hill to pick up some Mesquite and boy did I score some wood!! @Tony It's all true, Doc has more wood than you can shake a stick at. Anyway, I scored (L to R) a bunch of Mesquite blanks, including one Mesquite burl, and some Cottonwood Burl, and Olive (of some sort) that @Nubsnstubs Jerry....from Tuscon brought down to San Antonio late last year. All in all it was a great dau. sunny in the high 60s and had some delicious BBQ at Mumphord's in Victoria. 

Thank you again Doc for the wood, and cake dome.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## jasonb (Jan 11, 2020)

Too cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 11, 2020)

Awesome haul! That was nice of him!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 11, 2020)

Nice haul! Now get to work and post some pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice haul! Now get to work and post some pics


I know! I know! the wood's been stacking up and I've been slacking.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2020)

Looks like a great haul!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 11, 2020)

I can't say anything, I haven't done much of anything here lately. Sitting here watching football now, trying to talk the wife into letting me order a bandsaw. She told me I could order my vacuum chamber but I need the saw first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I can't say anything, I haven't done much of anything here lately. Sitting here watching football now, trying to talk the wife into letting me order a bandsaw. She told me I could order my vacuum chamber but I need the saw first.


Oh yes, Bandsaws are very important. Tell her I said it was OK for you to order it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 11, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> Oh yes, Bandsaws are very important. Tell her I said it was OK for you to order it.


And me to! Two is better than 1!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2020)

Tell her a Mod said it was okay

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

See?! We have to do what the Mod says. It's the rules I think.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 11, 2020)

Moon Pretty soon your wood inventory will be larger than mine. Nice haul!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

Foot Patrol said:


> Moon Pretty soon your wood inventory will be larger than mine. Nice haul!!!


Thank you Spock!! Yea, it's growing and growing. I need more rack space, and of course, get on the lathe and turn more. I hope Florida is treating you well.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2020)

Tony said:


> Tell her a Mod said it was okay





TXMoon said:


> See?! We have to do what the Mod says. It's the rules I think.



Admin rip says it's a go....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 11, 2020)

It was all good.
Come back when ya have time---can do some turning. I even have a lathe that @Tony can use too! Would be fun to have 3 going at once!

Oh! And I too cast a "yay" for the bandsaw discussion.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2020)

Kevin, I'm debating on wether the 1st or 2nd pic is more yummy....it's a toss up man.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 11, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Kevin, I'm debating on wether the 1st or 2nd pic is more yummy....it's a toss up man.



Yep! Mumfords is one of Victoria's lesser known treasures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2020)

Very cool, I love meetings like this. I had a ball on my short visit to Texas. I hope to do it again one day. Only not so rushed this time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 12, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> Thank you Spock!! Yea, it's growing and growing. I need more rack space, and of course, get on the lathe and turn more. I hope Florida is treating you well.



Finally have my shop up and running but have not had much time in there. Been doing a lot traveling back and forth between Houston and Pensacola. Florida sunsets are amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2020)

Congrats on the double treat on your Cuero trip! Mental note made of Mumphords in Victoria. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 14, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> I took the day and ran down to see @David Hill to pick up some Mesquite and boy did I score some wood!! @Tony It's all true, Doc has more wood than you can shake a stick at. Anyway, I scored (L to R) a bunch of Mesquite blanks, including one Mesquite burl, and some Cottonwood Burl, and Olive (of some sort) that @Nubsnstubs Jerry....from Tuscon brought down to San Antonio late last year. All in all it was a great dau. sunny in the high 60s and had some delicious BBQ at Mumphord's in Victoria.
> 
> Thank you again Doc for the wood, and cake dome.
> 
> ...



Just saw in the paper!! Mumphord's made the "Texas Bucket List"---Victoria Advocate

Reactions: Like 2


----------

